# antlers+worms = nasty, scary and discusting



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

hi yall ! 

After i read all the possitive feedback about antlers , i finaly decided to buy one at my local store 2 weeks ago.

everything have been fine since , seem to last long and do a good job on the teeth also!

but this morning , Enzo droped the antlers on my GF chest ( she was lay down on the floor , playing with the dog ) and a worms felt from the tip of the Antlers ... a kind of grey 1'' long 1/4 size worms alive !!! WTF !

that was discusting and kind of scary with all those parasite/worms existing these day !

i was not sure it felt fromt he antler in first case , but after looking into the tip of it , i could see the ''kind of room'' the worms had in here ... 

Anyways ... just wanted to share and actualy know if maybe that worms could be dangerous ( or maybe his eggs he maybe did into the antlers ) for my dog .

bonne appetit !


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow. I had thought of trying them. Could it have been a maggot?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh my

I give antlers as well & luckily never came across that. The ones I have been giving recently are large & split.

Is it possible it was left outside? I could totally see little wiggle worms making themselves comfortable.


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

It was from the inside with no clue !! After searching the web , it look really same as a maggot... is it dangerous?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well the inside of an antler is marrow- which is basically comprised of blood.
I'd assume any worm the deer may have had, could be in the marrow and thus, get stuck in the antler when it sheds.
How long had you had the antler? Where did it come from? Did you call the company where you got it?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I use antlers from the deer, moose,elk we shoot and give them to the dogs. Have never ever had an antler fall from the antlers, even right after cutting them off the heads or in the yards when I finally throw them away from being eaten down.
It sounds more like some type of parasite egg that got in antler during processing or packaging..
I will not buy processed antlers, I use natural ones. I know exactly where they come from and how old they are.... Course, unless you know hunters if you live in the city, then I know that would be hard. I was appauled when I saw the prices of antlers online and in the stores, I used to give whole ones away since we had a whole basement full.


----------



## K9Drover (Oct 2, 2008)

Where do antlers come from? I mean I know they are from deer but do they just fall off the deer every year or so or do they have to be cut off - if so is that painful? Or do they only get them from slaughtered deer?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Deer, elk naturally shed them.

Critters in the woods also chew on them, full of good stuff.


----------



## K9Drover (Oct 2, 2008)

Phew, thats good. I was a bit worried to say the least. Thanks for the info.


----------

